

I just open-sourced my iOS password manager with dropbox syncing - chubs
https://github.com/chrishulbert/SkeletonKey

======
chubs
Gave up trying to sell it, so here's the source code - hopefully some budding
iOS developer out there finds it instructive.

Peace :)

~~~
maybird
Sounds like there's an interesting story behind this. Care to elaborate on
what happened..what your business plan was?

~~~
chubs
I actually wrote a blog post about it. It's a bit embarrasingly naive of me
really, but have a read if you're interested: [http://splinter.com.au/how-i-
just-wasted-a-month-on-my-lates...](http://splinter.com.au/how-i-just-wasted-
a-month-on-my-latest-app-an)

------
kablamo
Interesting work. I've been thinking about doing something similar for a long
time. I'm not on OSX though and I'm a Perl guy.

Someone once suggested to me an encrypted text file + dropbox. You could use
pgp or gpg for encryption. Also Vim 7.3 has blowfish encryption:
<http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Encryption>

Obviously an app has the potential to be more convenient and user friendly.
But a text file is a very flexible solution.

~~~
chubs
This app basically just uses encrypted text files. The crypto is pretty
straightforwards, i'm sure you could access it with perl.

------
hannibalhorn
Always great to see examples of more complicated iOS apps.

Did you ever have a desktop side implementation, maybe a chrome extension? I'm
a longtime 1Password user, and would have to say the ability to use the same
password manager on my iPhone and Mac, sync'd via Dropbox, is a big reason for
that.

~~~
chubs
My plan was definitely to make an OSX client, then a mac client, then browser
extensions, however the dismal sales make it hard to justify the work, as i'm
sure you'd understand.

